# Composer Interview - Ludvig Forssell (Death Stranding, Metal Gear Solid V)



## Peter Wayne (Jul 8, 2020)

Composer interview with Ludvig Forssell is up on my Youtube channel and website.

On this episode we touched on Ludvig's favorite synths, plugins. How Death Stranding got it's unique sound. Plus many other interesting topics including how Ludvig uses his voice as part of his music.

I'm planing on making A LOT of these interviews with different composers. So feedback is greatly appreciated as I know there are lots of things I need to do better! Also please let me know what type of questions should I ask future guests.

btw, I'm currently editing an interview with Mikolai Stroinski (The Witcher 3, Gwent, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Sniper Ghost Warrior 3, Bee Simulator and the upcoming Age of Empires IV, etc) So watch out for that launching soon.



Hope you guys enjoy the episode and please subscribe if you want to see more interviews! Thanks!


----------



## Billy Palmer (Jul 8, 2020)

What a soundtrack.
Just subscribed.

Look forward to listening!


----------



## Traz (Jul 8, 2020)

Metal Gear Solid V is one of my absolute favorite games so I'm excited to watch this!


----------

